# Looking for Subs with their own pickup trucks for work in Northern New Jersey



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

Xtreme Snow Pros are looking for subcontractors with their own pickup trucks/plows to perform work on our residential snow plowing routes in northern Bergen County New Jersey. For more details go to www.xtremesnowpros.com/subcontractors.cfm


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I am available in passaic cty, Hawthorne to be exact 7.5 ft new fisher plow, 2007 dodge 1500. I can be reached at 201-294-1723 if we can discuss.

Thanks, Tony


----------

